
Cody Wilson was Defense Distributed–so who is the organization’s new leader? - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/how-and-why-a-london-poet-who-never-shot-a-gun-came-to-lead-defense-distributed/
======
Tomte
She seems very smart. Not talking into every mic, not answering questions that
veer away from what she wanted the press conference to be about, letting the
lawyers talk about the legal case. That's discipline.

